# New dump



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

started a new dump this morning absolutely huge area dug down 6 ft and angled in another 8.


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

forgot to add picture hehe


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

plates


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

ahh computer is being difficult will post more pics


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

ok got the pics of some bottles


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 1, 2007)

The laxol is a good find! Is the other cobalt embossed at all? The labeled amber?


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

embossed amber is milk power.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice to have the CT diggers in here.  Thought I was the only one for awhile there.  Nice cobalt and very good whole.  Saw the other posts also Shovel.  Well done.  Keep it up.  Great site huh.
 Madpaddla


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 1, 2007)

so you like jumping in peoples holes and acting like you dug em?  Nice how you picked up the bottles I dug.  Why dont you show everyone the big hole in the corner of that laxol?


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 1, 2007)

heres what it looks like when a real digger dug that hole, and here is the stuff we didnt leave behind...

 dang I cant get the pic's!!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/th 213 1342.jpg
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/th_213_1342.jpg
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/213_1349.jpg
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/th_213_1349.jpg
> ...


 
 fixed your links
 hope you dont mind


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks!!![]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

no problem man.[]


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 1, 2007)

Tigue is right, 
 we have been conversing about digging and sites, and maybe getting together for a dig, i have been screwed before and wasnt about to be again, i wanted to be sure Tigue wasnt bsing. My appologies to tigue for douting him, and to the people who read this.guess maybe i could have gone a different rout.
 oh by the way when this man digs hes an animal, looked like a bulldozer went thru this place,
 Tigue again my appologies


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 1, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldtimer
> 
> The laxol is a good find! Is the other cobalt embossed at all? The labeled amber?


 The amber bottle with the label is embossed in a oval panel on the front  "Cabots Sylpho-nathol"  get a ton of em in this dump, I just cant take em home anymore although it is a nice bottle...


----------



## citydigger (Aug 2, 2007)

I always hated it when people skulched my dumps! THE NERVE OF SOME PEOPLE!!!!![:'(][:'(][:'(][&:][&:][&:]

 It's pathetic really!


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 2, 2007)

> The amber bottle with the label is embossed in a oval panel on the front "Cabots Sylpho-nathol" get a ton of em in this dump, I just cant take em home anymore although it is a nice bottle...


 
 You could always send one or two my way[]


----------



## kastoo (Aug 2, 2007)

You need to take all good doubles home...people may trade you stuff you want for them.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have about 20 of em around, I dont take em unless they are mint, sick ones and chipped ones stay at the dump...


----------



## frank (Aug 2, 2007)

I think something smell's in here it's not the dump[8D][8D]


----------



## Mike O (Aug 2, 2007)

So, Shouvel, You are trying to say that you were "testing" Tique?????? How does that work? He tells you about a dump, you go to it dig it, post pictures of what he left behind and the hole he digs, and then wait until he responds to see iwhat he says??????? Dude that's just wrong []


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 2, 2007)

I had dug in that dump months ago before i started useing this forum.me and tigue were talking for a few days about this dump.if tigue looks at were he was digging he will notice none of his area was dug,and i already told him i wont dig there


----------



## citydigger (Aug 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: ShovelBasher
> 
> I had dug in that dump months ago before i started useing this forum.me and tigue were talking for a few days about this dump.if tigue looks at were he was digging he will notice none of his area was dug,and i already told him i wont dig there


 
 you told him you won't dig there but you already did? The bottom line is that people like you give this great hobby a BAD name!


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 2, 2007)

this dump is 1/4 mile long city because one person has dug it doesnt make it theres.i told him i wont dig there anymore and i wont.i dont care if someone digs where im at. its a free country long as they dig safely . if tigue asks em ill tell him where there are some good dumps im no hog.i have been digging since 1985 dont tell me about  giveing the hobby a bad name, half the people who do this do it for the money, i dont!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 2, 2007)

ok everyone, I will back him up on this one, he metioned this dump to me before I told him I dug there, I've dug here for years, but it is a well known dump, just not many people willing to dig deep or know where to dig so most leave it alone.  

 I'm still a little confused about what you were trying to do here though....


----------



## citydigger (Aug 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: ShovelBasher
> 
> this dump is 1/4 mile long city because one person has dug it doesnt make it theres.i told him i wont dig there anymore and i wont.i dont care if someone digs where im at. its a free country long as they dig safely . if tigue asks em ill tell him where there are some good dumps im no hog.i have been digging since 1985 dont tell me about  giveing the hobby a bad name, half the people who do this do it for the money, i dont!!!


 
 If you already new about it than why did you put the title of your post as NEW DUMP? Than you said you were just trying to test tigue to see if the dump was really any good? What did you think? He was lying? Personally, I think there is something fishy going on here. Judging by the way this whole thing sounds I think your playing games. Either way I will not reply to anymore of this nonsense. I am too old for this and have better things to do. I hope you both enjoy cutting each others throats in that dump. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mainepontil (Aug 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: ShovelBasher
> 
> started a new dump this morning absolutely huge area dug down 6 ft and angled in another 8.


 
 You mean tunneled lazy style.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like to ask everyone to let this go...  shovel basher doesnt seem like that bad a guy besides what ever he was up to here, which I think was a miss judgment.  Either way we will figure it out between our selfs locally down here, I dig with 3 other guys regularly and also know quite a few other diggers, if we have a problem with this guy we will resolve it...  but I dont think we do...


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 3, 2007)

Bad judgement on my part.i could have gone a different route and should have. 
 Ok ill try to explain this, after this i wont make comment of this subject again. or reply.
 Ya know that guy whos always bragging i have this i have that. i done this i done that,im new to this area and i dnt like digging alone its not safe sometimes.so i was looking for some people to dig with. then i met tigue.
 when we started talking we were both describeing things  and talking about this dump.i needed to know if he was for real or just talking thru his butt.
 i deliberately posted those pictures for 1 express reason.
 to find out if tigue was bsing or he was a good guy.
 if i saw pictures of my hole and bottles i had dug and someone claimed them i would react the same way he did.
 we kind of baited each other.
 now we have been talking via email and will sort this ourselves. i have no intentions of robbing someones dig site and never have.like i said anyone wants to dig a new spot ill tell them im no hog . i enjoy the hobby for what it is, good exercise good people(mostly) and nice finds.Granted i should have went a different route i dont deny it, learn from your mistakes and move on.
 Tigue my appologies again.
 good luck digging
 By the way city digger im 40 years old i have 4 children 1 in the army one in college and two at home. i served 12 years in the army as well , i have been married for 15 years to my lovely wife
 please dont talk to me like im 14 years old.you didnt know the whole story ,


----------



## ShovelBasher (Aug 3, 2007)

Ya Know what i said i wouldnt reply again but after this message i think i will do just that.

 PM from citydigger:   Lets get this straight
 citydigger just sent you a private message at 8/3/2007 8:52:34 AM:

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   Lets get this straight
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 I am 65 years old so I can talk to you like you are 14. My kids are as
  old as you. The bottom line is you scrounged someone elses hole. It
  appears you have some sort of attention disorder and love causing chaos in
  the forum as well. I think you and Tique are the SAME person. You are
  playing games. Just want to let you know I think you both are childish
  lowlifes!! Have a nice day sir!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 3, 2007)

THIS IS STUPID

 time for roger to lock it up!


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 3, 2007)

I was not going to say anything about this Post  because i am new and  i respect everyone here.. your all wonderful people i dont want to see you torn apart over this  it was said  it  could be handled locally  so let it be..I hope  everyone can continue being as nice to eachother as you all have been to me..so even though i am not a moderator i am closing this post verbally.So i dont have  to see good people argue  over Stupid things.yes he went in his hole..yes its messed up.but he said he would handle it  so that ends the madness... and hopefully this post..With Utmost Respect... Eric Jayy


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 3, 2007)

well said  eric, i agree completely, it is time to put this one to rest, while its on a goo dnote


----------



## citydigger (Aug 5, 2007)

Personally, I think Tigue + shovelbasher are the same person! some people just need attention because they are needy! But I really do not mind much either way. I think they are both guilty of dragging it onto this forum. It is very sad actually.


----------



## irish digger (Aug 5, 2007)

hello tigue ;irish digger here you know me from bduk as lonkey. can i have one of those amber bottles for my collection please


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Lonkey,Tony14, pm me and Ill send a couple out!

 Hey citydigger, a.k.a. bottleworks, I thought you were banned from this forum?


----------



## irish digger (Aug 8, 2007)

tigue did you get my pm?


----------



## citydigger (Aug 8, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> Hi Lonkey,Tony14, pm me and Ill send a couple out!
> 
> Hey citydigger, a.k.a. bottleworks, I thought you were banned from this forum?


 
 what are you talking about? are you feeling ok young fella? what is banned?


----------



## ncbred77 (Aug 8, 2007)

Whatever the situation is, I could care less.  That peppersauce is beautiful!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey I got it, was waiting for you to get back like you said


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2007)

hey old guy, you remember saying this?  Say your 25 or younger here, thats a far cry from 60?

 hey lobeycat, I am also new to this forum and was wondering why after idig asked you to stop calling him "son", you did it again. Are you trying to provoke him? If you are calling him son you must be like 80 years old or something, because I dig with him. He is my father. You can call me "son" if you like, as long as your over 25. I never did get why people have to be so rude on these online forums. Is it that you all have somthing to proove? Who cares who knows more about the bottle. Everyone has their views and thats their right to voice it, wrong or right. Lobeycat, you really should get out and dig! It may help you with you insecurities. Have a nice day. Please do not take this post as rude, I don't mean it that way at all. 

  Josh


----------



## citydigger (Aug 9, 2007)

Tique710,

 do you start trouble in every forum you go to or just this one? not sure exactly what your referring to in your post? you seem almost paranoid that I am your enemy or somthing? Not sure what to make of all this? You must have a lot of enemies and think I am one of them. I will just leave you alone. You seem like a very angery person.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not tring to start any trouble my friend, but you have accused me of things in this thread, much like another person I know...  You sound just like that person too...  and to top it here in this thread you claim to have be 60 years old, but in this other thread I have quoted you claim to be to be 25, and the son of a another man who couldnt be older then 60?  

 truthfully who ever you are I dont care, I just want to talk bottles and not be bothered while trying to enjoy my hobby, by someone who has a problem with me for what ever their reasons, even if they contradict that person completely...


----------



## citydigger (Aug 9, 2007)

ok then, thats fine Tigue710. But I really do not know who you are talking about. My son lives with me now and we agreed to just use the same name. I don't mean to make you angery. I will just lay off. My son and I just thought you and that guy shovel basher were the same person and playing games. It happens a lot in here. we have been looking in here for a while before we signed up. I will no longer reply to your posts if you are angery. You just seem a little aggressive is all?


----------



## Digger George (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## GACDIG (Aug 9, 2007)

Diggers and friends, 

 Where we dig all is welcome as long as you dig your own hole. Unless you own the land we all dig together. What we dont wont to here is "GET OUT OF MY HOLE !!!" If some one take the time to dig a big hole and he finds bottles, than that the way it was it was to be. So what a wise man once said, "can't we all get along".  Think about it. Glenn a digger from the south.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

Speaking of negative thoughts, this post reminds me of a time years ago me and a Friend of mine were digging on a bank of the Ohio River in Cincinnati. He happened to bring along his twelve year old Son with him this particular time. The river had been up and receded, so we thought it would be a great time to dig, being the high water would wash away a lot of back fill and so on. We both had a pretty good size hole opened up from the previous dig, and were anxious to get back at it. I walked down over the bank , set my tools down by my hole, and took a few minutes to look around to see if there was possibly anything that might have been washed out of the bank close by. I looked around to see my friends son crawl into my hole and almost in an instant he yelled he had found a bottle. He pulled it out of the bank in my hole. It was if I remember right called a Geyser Springs Bath House or Spa or both from Cincinnati, a beautiful bottle with an embossed geyser spring and all kind of other embossing. Needless to say, I became about half sick to my stomach, looked over at my friend thinking he would make a judgment call, but he never said a word. We always had an agreement with each other to stay out of each others hole. After all these years this incident still comes to mind every so often, and every time I think about it, I feel like I should have said something instead of just swallowing hard and let the Kid have it. To this day , I have never dug or seen another one of these fantastic bottles. I am wondering what some of you other forum members feel as to what should or shouldn't have been done or what you think you would have done in this situation. Or did I do the right things as for letting it pass ? I would sure love to have one of those bottles in my collection.......[/align]


----------



## ncbred77 (Aug 9, 2007)

Its hard to say, but I think you did the right thing by just saying nothing.  The boys father still should have made him give it to you though.  You did the right thing, the boys father didn't.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Nc there, the kid might of been just as happy with a ketchup that day, and you surly would of found it as easily as he did had he  not been in there...  He should of  had a little schooling on digging etiquette before the dig as it was and known not to go in your hole, or the father should have said something....

 a quick thought, father and son... same collection....

 On a positive note it will remain one of the kids better digging experience's I'd bet.  And as he gets older and understands not to go in someones hole he might take it upon himself to give it back


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it


 one of them little diggers has a broken bottle and is holding up the other digger!  That is funny there

 City digger, I know who you are, but I'll leave it there, it dont matter.


----------



## Mike O (Aug 9, 2007)

That's STUPID jimini! But then again I never likke the 3 stooges either

 Lets move on...................................................................


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, Regretfully tigue,  back around the middle 80s while walking back a lane one day this young fellow who was then around twenty two years of age was shot in the head and killed by someone shooting a 22 rifle. It was claimed an accidental shooting, but I have always had my doubts about it. Robbie was a good Kid, I had known him of course from the time he arrived into this world. His Father has never gotten over it, and I doubt that he ever will. He does still have the bottle, and with the situation as it is, he will never get rid of it. I would give up a hundred of those bottles if his Pop could have him back again.[/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

L C, that is sad to hear,  strange how things happen, I would doubt that it was an accident my self...  my reguards in the matter, and yes, I would not worry about the bottle....


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  Mike O
> 
> That's STUPID jimini! But then again I never likke the 3 stooges either
> 
> Lets move on...................................................................


 
 hey Mike, let em have their fun,  I grew up a long time ago...


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2007)

> Speaking of negative thoughts, this post reminds me of a time years ago me and a Friend of mine were digging on a bank of the Ohio River in Cincinnati. He happened to bring along his twelve year old Son with him this particular time. The river had been up and receded, so we thought it would be a great time to dig, being the high water would wash away a lot of back fill and so on. We both had a pretty good size hole opened up from the previous dig, and were anxious to get back at it. I walked down over the bank , set my tools down by my hole, and took a few minutes to look around to see if there was possibly anything that might have been washed out of the bank close by. I looked around to see my friends son crawl into my hole and almost in an instant he yelled he had found a bottle. He pulled it out of the bank in my hole. It was if I remember right called a Geyser Springs Bath House or Spa or both from Cincinnati, a beautiful bottle with an embossed geyser spring and all kind of other embossing. Needless to say, I became about half sick to my stomach, looked over at my friend thinking he would make a judgment call, but he never said a word. We always had an agreement with each other to stay out of each others hole. After all these years this incident still comes to mind every so often, and every time I think about it, I feel like I should have said something instead of just swallowing hard and let the Kid have it. To this day , I have never dug or seen another one of these fantastic bottles. I am wondering what some of you other forum members feel as to what should or shouldn't have been done or what you think you would have done in this situation. Or did I do the right things as for letting it pass ? I would sure love to have one of those bottles in my collection.......


 
 It Probably made that kids year...And or made him a collector..or the  kid got tired of it  and the dad  traded him a Few Legos   are you still in contact with him? maybe the kid has outgrown the bottle  phase  and the dad (Your pal)  will sell you it?


----------



## Brains (Aug 9, 2007)

well i'll tell you what,

 i dont know if it's any different nor think it is but i've had people hunt along lines where i have hunted for insulators for about 2 years and i dont really care. Once our insulator picker pole got completly destroied getting down 1 insulator on this line, 2 sections were stil strung up on the pole and another section was torn at the joint where it hooks into the other section. We got the pole back eventually but when we went back for the insulator we had worked so hard to get down it was gone, nothing but an empty pin. Well i was dissipointed ,yes, but that doesnt really seem all that diferent from your situation (witch i have frgotten at the moment) yet i didnt mind, good for whoever got the insulator so long as it doesnt show up on ebay the next day. (didnt) I have hted the line for years now, yet i dont own it much like no one owns a dump just because they have dug in it. Once i posted a joke telling the people who huted alot of thelines in ohio after the big springfield show to get out of my hunting grounds. A joke yet i did get an email or two asking me if i owned the glass on the lines, witch i dont. I dont see what everyone is arguing over really, in my opinion all the dumps are fair game and i really wouldnt mind if someone came to a dump that i have partially dug and found somthing after i had left. Well i would mind a bit but nothing that would really make me angrey.... enless they found an insulator... and sold it the next day...

 And i am sorry to hear that L.C., very unfortunate. I would mention somthing about many insulators meeting a simaler fate by 22's but that would be disrespectful.


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

> made that kids year...And or made him a collector


 I would have been tickled enough if this had been the case, but he just turned around and gave it to his Dad, and he never did get the bug so to speak. Thanks all for your opinions on this matter, just wanted to hear how someone else might have handled it. This is a great hobby, I have enjoyed it all the years I have been collecting, and will continue to do so.
      I went to my Countie's Antique Machinery Show being held this weekend. Checked out the fleamarked to see if I could come up with a bottle or two. Found quite a few milk bottles from Cincinnati, probably should have bought some of them, but passed. Ten bucks a piece was a fair price for any of them I suppose, but I am not a big fan when it comes to milks, even though I have quite a few of them. Posting a few pics of some of the bottles I saw, and they were sparse. Some of these guys on here that have been posting blob tops and other pretty nice bottles the say they have been buying at fleamarkets, all I can say is,,,, it must be nice, because the following is pretty much about all you find in my area, nothing good at all really. I am also posting a few pics of some of the vintage machinery and cars I saw as well, hope some of you enjoy them.


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

NEXT


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

NEXT


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

NEXT


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

Here you go Warren !


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

One more Warren


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

more


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

more


----------



## LC (Aug 9, 2007)

one more, although I took a bunch of different pics, I believe they said there were six hundred entries pertaining to tractors. Its a great show for those who love the vintage equipment.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

Man I love those old tractors.  The farmers on the farm I lived on as a kid, (where it all started!), had an old crank tractor they still used (1980's), I used to always ask to drive it but never got the chance...

 Hey Brains, anyone is welcome to dig that dump, but shovelbasher claimed to dig the hole me and my buddy John dug,  and the bottles, if he had said he found them and not dug them it would be different, and to top it this was right after we talked about digging there and he asked if that was my hole... the whole thing was just strange....

 got a question for you too...  dug a brookfiled bullet today embossed nov. 13 1883 and feb. 12 1894, common or scarce?


----------



## Brains (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah, the bullet is a cd-145. The 1883 patent covers the inner skirt of the insulator and the 1884 patent is for the style (cd-145) Generaly they arent too rare, but there are very rare varaitions of the insulator depending on color and the number embosed on the dome. What number/letter does it have on the dome? I know most of the rarer varaitions of that insulator so i should be able to help you out. O, and it's from around 1884-1890 or so, if the letters are very thin and small or not embosed in an arck chances are it's an older one from 1884 or so.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 10, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> Ah, the bullet is a cd-145. The 1883 patent covers the inner skirt of the insulator and the 1884 patent is for the style (cd-145) Generaly they arent too rare, but there are very rare varaitions of the insulator depending on color and the number embosed on the dome. What number/letter does it have on the dome? I know most of the rarer varaitions of that insulator so i should be able to help you out. O, and it's from around 1884-1890 or so, if the letters are very thin and small or not embosed in an arck chances are it's an older one from 1884 or so.


 
 Hey, it has an "A" embossed above the patents, Brookfield is in an arch.  Come to find out it has a flash under the A and a chunk out of the thread skirt... also sick...  I found it by chance while probing a privy today so it was a nice surprise either way....


----------



## Brains (Aug 10, 2007)

a nice suprise indeed, an A isnt too hard to find yet it isnt common, sorta inbetween. So it isnt really worth too much, probably $5 mint but an insulators an insulator ans i think it's a good one.


----------

